# Udev 141-r1 kein blkid mehr

## minimike

Aufgrund von Abhängigkeiten habe ich Udev 141-r1 auf dem System. Eben war ich ganz erstaunt das ich den Befehl "blkid" nicht mehr habe. Ich meine blkid kommt mit Udev Jetzt kann ich mir nicht mehr bequem UUID's in der Shell anzeigen lassen. Gibt es dafür ne Lösung?

----------

## minimike

Unsin das kommt vin e2fsprogs. Ich suche grad ne Lösung

----------

## Josef.95

Bin mir nun nicht ganz sicher was du genau suchst, evtl.

$ ls -l /dev/disk/by-id

$ man uuid

----------

## Polynomial-C

Das Problem könnte mit bug 269378 im Zusammenhang stehen.

----------

